# 12 years in Germany-back to US



## dawnlee (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi! I joined this forum because I am getting very frustrated trying to figure out the US Immigration/Re-entry Policy on my own. Some info:
I am a US Citizen (born and raised) residing in Germany for 12 years
I am married to a German National
We have a 6yo son dual-national
We purchased a house in the US to try to live more than half years there

My questions:
After checking Consulate and Immigration websites in Frankfurt, and talking on the phone with them, I am still not sure what we need to live in the US as mostly full-time residents. My husband will keep Germany as his residency and visit often, but has no desire to work in the US. The Consulate told me yesterday that I do not need to file any paperwork or apply for a Returning Resident Visa (SB-1) but that just doesn't sit right with me. I told that gentleman on the phone yesterday that didn't sound correct, and he gave me Immigration and Homeland Security# I called and was bounced around to an automated service listing websites to get info. I called back and told the Immigration woman I had a specific question, can I talk to a person? She gave me a # where I left a message and have received no reply call. I don't feel like I am in such a strange position and no one has ever does this before.....I mean really! It brings broader questions to my mind.....what does Citizenship mean? All the info on citizenship on all the websites are geared at ACQUIRED Citizenship, immigration, green cards etc. Am I making more out of this than it really is; can I come and go freely from the US as a Citizen even though I have resided in Germany with Aufenthaltungserlaubnis for 12 years? Any helpful input greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

You can come and go freely as a citizen. No hoops for you. So can your son if you get him a US passport.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Citizen means you don't ever need a visa or anything. Citizen is more than resident.
As long as you don't surrender your citizenship you can come and go as often and long as you like.
The same for your son.


----------



## dawnlee (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks MrTweek and bellacam, I think I assumed it was more difficult after being out of the country for so long, and the 'Post 9/11' world. I do "reside" in Germany also, so am not a resident of the US currently. What interested me was trying to get an actual definition of Citizenship by any government agency-everything was written for new Citizens who had acquired Citizenship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

After being outside the country for so long there will be plenty of hurdles for you to deal with. But US citizenship is amazingly difficult to lose, even if you wanted to!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

As a citizen, it doesn't matter how long you have resided abroad. You can always move back to the U.S. without needing any visas. The returning resident visa you were referring to is for green card holders who have stayed out of the country for more than 2 years. This and other visas don't apply to U.S. citizens.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> What interested me was trying to get an actual definition of Citizenship by any government agency


Well, if you have a passport, you are definitely a citizen. And as a citizen you always have the right to move back and live and work and generally more rights than residents (i.e. citizens can vote, residents usually not).
This probably goes for any country.


----------



## JacobFay (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't leave us!


----------

